# Sugerencia para carrito controlado con PIC



## crifflo (Oct 11, 2005)

Hola, soy nuevo en el manejo de los PIC, Estoy haciendo un carrito a control remoto, en el carro tengo para la dirección un motor de paso que lo controlo con un PIC usando los cuatro bits menos significativos y para la velocidad la estoy haciendo con un motor de corriente directa y lo pienso controlar por medio del PWM, no se si lo estoy haciendo bien. me gustaría que me dieran sugerencias.

Por otro lado no tengo ni idea de como hacer la transmisión desde el mando hasta el carrito. Pueden ayudarme con esto?

Gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 11, 2005)

Hola crifflo,

Bueno, la idea está muy bien.

Te recomiendo que vayas diseñando las etapas y preguntes en el foro cuando lo tengas más desarrollado. Empieza con un diagrama de bloques para que puedas ensamblar la idea general del proyecto.

Puedes hacer el carro con tan solo 2 motores y evitar tanto la dirección como el motor DC de empuje. La idea es tener un motor a la derecha y otro a la izquierda (fijos y muy bien alineados), controlados independientemente pero sincronizados y una tercera "rueda loca" que puede girar en todas direcciones. De esta forma tanto el avance como el giro lo puedes hacer con esto dos motores.
Si ambos giran en sentidos contrarios, el robot avanza o retrocede y si giran en igual sentido, el robot rota a la derecha o a la izquierda.
La velocidad la puedes manejar igualmente controlando la rapidéz de giro de ambos motores.

Hay cosas que deberías establecer desde un comienzo y que definirán el diseño. Lo que te quiero decir con esto, es que el modo en el que decidas como va a funcionar tu robot o tu carro marcará la pauta. 

Suponte por un momento que tu robot va a ser autónomo es decir, se mueve y decide que hacer solo, sin que lo comandes. Para este caso podríamos tener varias opciones, una de ellas podría ser:

*) El robot no podrá ejecutar los movimientos de dirección y traslado simultáneamente es decir: Primero mueve la dirección y una vez establecida, avanza (hacia adelante o hacia atrás, dependiendo de otras cosas como sensores de choque, proximidad o seguimiento). Entonces siempre lo hara así, dirección, avance, tanteo del ambiente, dirección, avance, tanteo del ambiente....

y otra:

*) El robot siempre avanza (o retrocede) y solo controlas la dirección. En este caso el robot pararía solo cuando se lo ordenes: dirección, tanteo, dirección, tanteo.....

Como ves, los dos casos que te comento requieren de un lógica distinta, que a lo mejor pudieran influir en la circuitería general y uso de las bondades del microcontrolador.

Pero como tu robot va a ser comandado por un humano, entonces su "inteligencia propia" es casi 0 es decir, va a ser bruto. 

La idea del control remoto pareciera que es la que te está incomodando un tanto. Las etapas de control remoto de ese tipo de robots, por lo general son realizadas con circuitos RF (radio frecuencia) por varias razones.

Éstos pudieran ser un poco más costosos y complicados de hacer y diseñar que los ópticos pero son más indicados para lo que planteas. 

Si la distancia de mando no es muy larga, te podría servir una solución óptica. Aquí te transcribo una dirección donde puedes encontrar unos circuitos interesantes de control remoto que te proporcionan 4 opciones distintas y que a lo mejor pudieras adaptar:

http://elektronik.kai-uwe-schmidt.de/index.php?page=pic_fernbedienung

_y aquí hay algunos en RF:
_
http://www.rentron.com/rf_remote_control.htm

http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html

_y algunas páginas de referencia IR/RF:_

http://www.epanorama.net/links/irremote.html

http://www.rentron.com/remote_control/remote1.htm

El caso del control remoto es otro aspecto de diseño. Podrías preguntarte por ejemplo, si el mando a distancia es manual o estará conectado a un computador desde donde un software comandará el robot.

Espero que te sirva para madurar la idea.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 11, 2005)

Como siempre las respuestas de Marcelo son sumamente completas.

Yo me atrevería a agregar que para la dirección se puede tambien utilizar un servomotor, que se controla con una sencilla rutina de PWM.


----------



## crifflo (Oct 14, 2005)

Quiero agradecerles por la pronta respuesta y los buenos consejos.


----------



## Reyes (Dic 5, 2005)

Hola a todos, Yo estoy construyendo un carro de control pero no se como darle direccion al carro me gustaria que Marcelo de diera alguna idea de como hacerlo o si crifflo tiene el proyecto avanzado que me de un consejo, Tambien quiero saber que tanta velocidad puede alcanzar el carro, yo estoy utilizando de referncia las paginas que dio Marcelo para la construccion pero no dicen que velocidad puede alcanzar el carro.


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 5, 2005)

Hola Reyes.

En realidad para empezar un proyecto de carro radio controlado, sería mejor emplear la parte mecánica ya construida de uno viejo o ir a las tiendas de Hobby para comprar al menos, las partes de la dirección, el eje trasero y el chassis.

Como darle dirección, lo expliqué en el post anterior pero eso sirve para robots o vehículos que se muevan relativamente lento. Si vas a usar un carro a gasolina o algo rápido con motores eléctricos, entonces la parte mecánica debe estar muy bien alineada y ser precisa y muy robusta, por esto mi recomendación anterior. 

En los vehículo RC rápidos, por lo general se usa un servo motor con 180 grados de movimiento controlado remotamente. Este servo mueve en forma horizontal (derecha/izquierda del carro) una barra de dirección que varía el ángulo de las ruedas delanteras en la misma proporción que el movimiento del servo, exactamente igual que un carro de verdad.

Con respecto a la velocidad que alcanzaría el carro depende de dos cosas:
1) Las RPM nominales de los motores usados.
2) Las cajas de conversión de pasos o transmisiones que pudieras utilizar para darle el torque y velocidad a las ruedas de tracción.

Para que tomes idea de como controlar la dirección, te vuelvo a sugerir que visites una casa de Hobby en tu país. Allí seguro que te van a asesorar muy bien sobre la parte mecánica e inclusive podrás hacerte con las piezas fundamentales y necesarias para su montaje mecánico sin necesidad de comprar todo el vehículo. Al menos con la idea, puedes intentar reproducirlas tu mismo.

Solo por curiosidad, fíjate en este link que encontré donde alguien hizo una cortadora de cesped a control remoto como si de un carro se tratase:

http://www.webcom.com/sknkwrks/mowers.htm


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Reyes (Dic 5, 2005)

Hola Marcelo, Me parecio buena idea lo del servo motor gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## crifflo (Dic 6, 2005)

Hola Marcelo, otra vez pidiendo ayuda, te cuento que el carrito que estoy construyendo ya le tengo lista la dirección y la velocidad, la dirección la hice con un motor de pasa y la velocidad con un motor lineal, pero ahora tengo que construir en mando, estaba pensando usar un volante como los que se usa en las computadoras pero no se como adaptarlo, tambien quiero ponerle una camara inalámbrica, la idea es hacer una especie de juego de consola (una caja) en donde se encuentre el receptor de la camara, el trasmisor para los motores, a esta cja se le podrá conectar cualquier TV y el volante que te cuento. Asi que como crees que pueda hacer todo eso?.

Saludos y gracias por  tu colaboración 

Espero haberme echo entender sobre cual es la idea.

Gracias


----------



## Reyes (Dic 6, 2005)

Hola Marcelo, tu respuesta me causo una inquietud mas, para la construccion del carro me he guiado por las paginas que le sugeriste a crifflo, yo quisiera saber si los circuitos de los que estoy sacando la idea me impidan de alguna manera lograr la velocidad que quiero. estas son las paginas de donde elabore la idea principal

http://www.rentron.com/ruf-bot.htm
http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html


Si sabes de algo mas completo te lo agradezco

Att: Reyes


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 6, 2005)

*crifflo*:
Estás poniéndote ambicioso con tu proyecto.
La forma más sencilla de hacer lo que quieres es usar un PC o un Laptop como módulo de control. Hacerlo diréctamente sobre el circuito de control remoto implica que tienes que desarrollar todos los circuitos de conversión análogo/digital del volante y mandos (dirección, aceleración y freno), pero voy a buscar a ver si hay algo por alli.

Lo de la cámara es un poco más fácil porque ya las venden armadas. Yo tengo una "XCam2 Color Security Camera & Receiver" de la X10 que trabaja a 2,5 GHz es muy compacta, a color y el módulo receptor tiene salidas RCA y RF con lo que puedes conectarla a cualquier fuente de video.

*Reyes*:

Todo depende de lo que uses. Los circuitos de control de motores deben estar en la capacidad de suministrar a éstos la corriente nominal y necesaria para su máximo desempeño o al revés, los motores que uses deben adaptarse a los circuitos drivers que vas a copiar. En las páginas deben sugerirte el tipo o características del motor.

Esto no se puede responder a priori porque desconocemos que es lo que quieres y que motores vas a usar (DC, Paso a Paso, Gasolina, etc.) Si buscas velocidad, deberías optar por unos DC o Gasolina. 

Las páginas que estas viendo son más bien de robots y no de carros a control remoto, hay una diferencia entre ellos y hay que adaptarlos a lo que quieres hacer. Cuando me hablan de carros a control remoto me imagino los que se usan para correr en circuitos o los todoterreno. Aunque la frontera es muy pequeña.

Primero debes escoger los motores a usar para que desempeñen la velocidad que buscas. Deberías tratar de emplear algo cuyos valores puedan adaptarse fácilmente a lo que tienes sino deberás hacer al revés, adaptar los circuitos a los motores que necesitas.
El sistema de control pudiera ser el mismo si cubre las necesidades. Lo que pudiera entonces requerir de un cambio "radical" pudiera ser la etapa de entrega potencia a los motores y esto lo pudieras hacer de dos formas (independientes o combinadas):mecánicamente y eléctricamente, como te lo expliqué en el mensaje anterior.

Algo más completo de carros RC no tengo a la mano. Por lo general los que hacen eso, realizan lo que se conoce como "mod" y consiste en tomar uno comercial y "envenenarlo" tanto en su parte mecánica como electrónica, que es lo que me parece más adecuado.

Aquí hay una página de circuitos de RC tipo "hágalo usted mismo":

http://home.nordnet.fr/~fthobois/anglais/engl-index.htm

a ver que consigues.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Reyes (Dic 6, 2005)

Hola les cuento mi idea, el carro que voy a construir va a trabajar con motores Dc, no lo utilizare para carreras pero si quiero que alcance una velocidad relativa de +/-  15 a 20 Km por hora. lo que quiero saber es si el  el motor que quiero colocarle al carro  puede ser incorporado al circuito mencionado el las paginas de guia o tambien si tengo que programar diferente el PIC para que optimice el rendimiento. Marcelo revice la pagina que me sugeriste pero no entendi que montaje debo aplicar a mi proyecto por fa dime por cual de todos los montajes debo inclinar mi perspectiva para lograr lo que quiero.

Muchas gracias...


----------



## crifflo (Feb 9, 2006)

Marcelo te cuento que para transmisión de datos estoy queriendo comprar un radio módem, te agradecería mucho que por favor lo revises y me digas si será bueno emplear este dispositivo.
La página es wwww.superrobotica.com y el código del producto es s350170.
También quiero comprar la cámara en la misma página y el código del producto es s130347, ahora la cámara tiene el sistema PAL y aquí en Ecuador usamos el NTSC, que me recomiendas.

Gracias


----------



## lalosoft (Feb 9, 2006)

Felicito a Marcelo eres un gran  moderador tus respuestas llenas de detalles le da un buen nivel a este foro.


Saludos.

Un Ingeniero Chileno


----------



## arielcorral82 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola, antes que nada quiero decirles que los tips dados son muy buenos, y me gustaria saber si me podrian ayudar con un problemita que tengo, compre un Radio Control, y su receptor es para servos, es decir tengo solo 2 canales y solo puedo conectarle servos, me gustaria saber si me podrian ayudar para poder controlar un par de motores que avancen y retrocedan, tengo idea de ocupar un Puente H L298N, pero el detalle es que no se como poder interpretar las señales que maneja el servo como para poder decirle cuando va hacia adelante y cuando hacia atras...  
_
Agradeceria Muuuucho su apoyo, Muchas Gracias_


----------



## danie uribe (Oct 27, 2008)

muy buenas tardes, les escribo para pedirles un favor, estoy intentando hacer un carro a control (pero por alambre), con las mismas bases que daban de los dos motores alineados pero quiero que la direccion no sea una rueda loca, sino que yo las pueda controlar ¿alguno de ustedes podria indicarme como puedo lograrlo?.

mis conocimientos en el tema son pocos (estoy haciendo la ingenieria) y me siento un poco defraudado con lo visto, pero estoy dispuesto a "tomar el toro por los cuernos" y llenar los vacios que por culpa mia o de terceros tengo.

muchisimas gracias y recuerden que toda ayuda que me puedan brindar será invaluable para mi.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 27, 2008)

el sistema de los autitos a control remoto es el siguiente.

1) motor de poder q mueve el auto traccionanado las ruedas traseras.

y 

2) a) 1 motorcito q mueve el eeje de las ruedas delanteras hacia izquiera o derecha. (imagen adjunta)
2) b) 2 motores de traccion, q al funcionar hacia adelante marchan los dos, al girar uno se detiene y el otro marcha, y asi puedes combinar sus marchas para lograr todos los movimientos y giros.


----------



## danie uribe (Oct 27, 2008)

muchas gracias por la información, entonces ¿es mejor que utilice la rueda loca y que la direccion la den los motores traseros? ¿no intento darle direccion con un eje delantero?

¿con que circuito puedo invertir el giro de los motores?

perdon por preguntar tanto, pero este proyecto me tiene muy entusiasmado. Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## leon o (Jun 3, 2010)

crifflo dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el manejo de los PIC, Estoy haciendo un carrito a control remoto, en el carro tengo para la dirección un motor de paso que lo controlo con un PIC usando los cuatro bits menos significativos y para la velocidad la estoy haciendo con un motor de corriente directa y lo pienso controlar por medio del PWM, no se si lo estoy haciendo bien. me gustaría que me dieran sugerencias.
> 
> Por otro lado no tengo ni idea de como hacer la transmisión desde el mando hasta el carrito. Pueden ayudarme con esto?
> 
> Gracias.



hola crifflo soy leon o transmitiendo desde cali colombia me gustaria ayudarte pero creo que ya es muy tarde pero si te interesa aun o a quien este interesado mi proyecto final de semestre de la U es un carrito robot q emplea un pic programado en malab tambien tengo el sistema mecanico de direccion para ruedas delantera algo costoso pero vale la pena


----------



## Lhee Cuafer (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola, espero esten bien... requiero de su valiosa ayuda... Tengo que crear una rutina en assembler (MPLAB) para hacer funcionar un carro a control remoto con un PIC 877, en una lcd debo mostrar las opciones de cuanto tiempo deseo que avance y hacia donde seleccionando con un teclado matricial. Hasta donde se, tengo que controlar el control (valga la redundancia) con el puerto analogico digital del PIC, lo que no se es como crear esa interconexion, supongo que es mas sencillo por RF, lo de las direcciones ha de ser con las combinaciones binarias del puerto, pero y el tiempo?, es decir, decirle que avance tantos segundos y eso, porque no creo que con retardos sea efectivo, seria muy impreciso el tiempo... Agradeceria su ayuda...


----------



## leon o (Ago 13, 2010)

Lhee Cuafer dijo:


> Hola, espero esten bien... requiero de su valiosa ayuda... Tengo que crear una rutina en assembler (MPLAB) para hacer funcionar un carro a control remoto con un PIC 877, en una lcd debo mostrar las opciones de cuanto tiempo deseo que avance y hacia donde seleccionando con un teclado matricial. Hasta donde se, tengo que controlar el control (valga la redundancia) con el puerto analogico digital del PIC, lo que no se es como crear esa interconexion, supongo que es mas sencillo por RF, lo de las direcciones ha de ser con las combinaciones binarias del puerto, pero y el tiempo?, es decir, decirle que avance tantos segundos y eso, porque no creo que con retardos sea efectivo, seria muy impreciso el tiempo... Agradeceria su ayuda...



hola lhee cuafer326442 soy LEON O tranamitiendo des de cali colombia tengo la rutina es algo sencilla la puedes simular en malapb empleando 1nos y 0ros logicos megustaria que me cuentes como piensas darle la traccion preferiblemente trasera y el sistema de direccionamineto obiamente delantero solo tres preguntas 1) lo que tu nesecitas es crear 1 programa como? q haga q? 2) como le daras el empuje y la direccion o que has pensado tu????? 3) con cuanto tiempo cuentas para la entrega final del proyecto es lo mas importante tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc tic tiempo tiempo


----------



## Emanuelbolmaro (Dic 23, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Como siempre las respuestas de Marcelo son sumamente completas.
> 
> Yo me atrevería a agregar que para la dirección se puede tambien utilizar un servomotor, que se controla con una sencilla rutina de PWM.






Hola! Saludos a todos! Les cuento que soy nuevo en esto y estoy realizando mi primer proyecto con PIC (16F628A). Mi idea es manejar un servo motor por medio de pwm...Hasta ahoro no eh tenido mucho exito... lo que hice es:


```
#INCLUDE <P16F628A.INC>
                
__CONFIG _CP_OFF & _WDT_OFF & _BODEN_ON & _PWRTE_ON & _INTOSC_OSC_NOCLKOUT & _DATA_CP_OFF & _LVP_OFF & _MCLRE_ON
                
ERRORLEVEL -302

	                
                ORG     		 0x00
                GOTO    		INICIO
 
INICIO
                                          
                BANKSEL                        TRISB
                CLRF                             TRISB
                MOVLW        	             0XFF           
                MOVWF       	             TRISA
                BANKSEL     	             PORTB
                CLRF      	             PORTB
                BSF       	             PORTB,0         
                BSF         	             PORTB,2      
                BCF         	             PORTB,1         
                                                      	
	BANKSEL			TRISB
	MOVLW			B'00001000'
	MOVWF			TRISB	          ; PIN CCP1 COMO ENTRADA
	MOVLW			0xFF	          ;VALOR SALE DE ECUACION
	MOVWF			PR2	           ;PERIODO PWM
	BANKSEL			CCP1CON
	MOVLW			B'00111111'	; -- BITS MENOS SIGNF. RESOL.
	MOVWF			CCP1CON		;MODO PWM
	MOVLW			B'11111111'	;CICLO DE TRABAJO
	MOVWF			CCPR1L		;CICLO DE TRABAJO
	BANKSEL			PIR1
             BCF		             PIR1,1	            ;CERO BAND. DE INTERRUP.
	BSF		             T2CON,0		;ESCALADOR 1:16
	BSF			T2CON,1		;ESCALADOR 1:16
	BSF			T2CON,2		;INICIO TEMP.

HERE

	BTFSS			PIR1,TMR2IF	;DESB. TIMER
	GOTO			HERE				
	BANKSEL			TRISB
	CLRF			TRISB		;PUERTO B COMO SALIDA

AQUI				GOTO			AQUI

            END
```


Lo simule en el Proteus y lo unico que hace es llevar el servomotor hasta un extremo.

Espero puedan ayudarme! Estare muy agradecido!

Saludos a todos!

PD: Hay una parte al principio del programa que pone a "1" y "0" un par de salidas. Ignorarla.

Emanuel


----------



## ByAxel (Dic 23, 2010)

Emanuelbolmaro dijo:


> Hola! Saludos a todos! Les cuento que soy nuevo en esto y estoy realizando mi primer proyecto con PIC (16F628A). Mi idea es manejar un servo motor por medio de pwm...Hasta ahoro no eh tenido mucho exito... lo que hice es:
> 
> Lo simule en el Proteus y lo unico que hace es llevar el servomotor hasta un extremo.
> 
> ...


No, no imposible... el módulo PWM del PIC es mucho más rápido de lo que se necesita para controlar un "servo" (50Hz) no es posible generar un PWM de 50Hz con el módulo del PIC (es muy lento).
Para que controles servos necesitas generar el PWM manualmente.

Aquí algo de teoría:
http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/picc_servos_x_8.php.
Busca en el foro que si he visto pwm por software en asm para controlar servos.

saludos.


----------



## silver (Ago 11, 2011)

hola amigos
 soy nuevo en este abito de los pic y megustaria que yudarean con un proyecto que tengo en mente creo que es basico pero si me pudiecen ayudar, selos agredeceria mucho
veran tengo que manejar 2 mores de dc mediante un pic de la familia 18f4550, asicomo su cambio de giro y simultaneamente, ademas de manipular dos servos ambos en sentido opuesto  mediante un control remoto de cable  me podrian echar la mano por fa se los agradeseria mucho la veradad esque me urge.


----------



## BKAR (Ago 11, 2011)

Dices que eres nuevo en el ámbito de los pics, y quieres trabajar ya con el 18f4550!!

la gama de 18fxx no es con lo que alguien comúnmente empiece

18f4550 es famoso por la comunicacion USB 2.0 después del 18f2550...y otras cosas que no me acuerdo
bueno si lo tienes ya en tus manos...a comenzar..

peor no soy un experto en el tema...el el tema de control remoto...
se me ocurre para el control remoto... Modulos de transmision los famosos  TLP434/RLP434 y saber algo de comunicaion serial(ejm:rs232)


----------



## silver (Ago 15, 2011)

ok en tonces cual seria la manera mas eficiente para es esto es decir oi nosoy bueno en programacion y que ia ver si me puedieran ayudar con el control de ls motores para mandar actiuvar dos relevadores al mismo tiempo .

pues no entiendo la progarmacion para mandar este tipo de salida a dos puertos al mismo tiempo para activar los dos rele vadores simultaneamente. ayuda por fa


----------



## BKAR (Ago 15, 2011)

Tamos Igual... 
yo no se assembler, C o Basic, yo programo con ayuda de un sofware..(Lenguje LADDER) llamado Parsic
bueno...
en cuestión de relevadores o relays activados al mismo tiempo?
entonces ponlos en paralelo y ya 
o tas te estas refiriendo a otra cosa?
yo controlaría los motores con ULN


----------



## soerok (Ago 15, 2011)

Para el cambio de dirección de los motores necesitas forzosamente 2 puentes H, uno para cada motor, si no sabes que es eso debes leer este enlace, en cuanto a lo de la programación, en que lenguaje programas?, yo programo en ASM, para activar 2 salidas simultáneamente es tan sencillo como poner el siguiente código:


```
BSF PORTB,0
BSF PORTB,1
```

Así, una linea tras otra, la instrucción BSF significa Bit Set File, esta instrucción pone a 1 una salida especifica, en el código de ejemplo puse a 1 las salidas 0 y 1 del puerto B simultáneamente.

Hay distintas maneras de hacerlo, esta otra forma es la que mas uso:


```
MOVLW  B'00000011'
MOVWF  PORTB
```

En este código, en la primeras linea muevo el valor binario "00000011" al registro W, después muevo el contenido de W, osea, "00000011" al puerto B, ese valor binario activa las 2 primeras salidas del puerto B, supongamos que en el puerto B hay 8 salidas, cada pin de salida es un bit del numero, así selecciono que salidas activar, poniendo 1 en el bit correspondiente, o que salidas desactivar, poniendo 0 en el bit correspondiente.

En fin, te recomiendo que leas sobre lenguajes de programación, yo te recomendaría ASM o C, aprende e informate mas sobre esto antes de prosdeguir con tu proyecto, así te ahorras varios quebraderos de cabeza  

Saludos y suerte con lo tuyo.


----------



## silver (Ago 15, 2011)

de hecho la progarmacion es en C y utiliso el programa de pic c copiler,
lo de la salida de esto es conveniente puesto que cada salidava al puente "H" entrada correspondiente de este, locual mepermitrie el cambio de giro del motor, con lo que e leido eso es lo que de veria pasar
 ademas de esta manera lo tambien si se pudiese con trolar con labview solosi se pudiera cual seria la for ma , delo contrario solo el giro de los motores que dices soerok como lo podria aser. y gracias por lo anterior


----------



## soerok (Ago 15, 2011)

Para el control de giro de los motores puedes usar un puente H con reles, algo como esto:







Es sencillo de hacer y de controlar, cuando un rele esta activo, gira para un lado, y cuando el otro esta activo, gira en sentido opuesto.

En lo de labview no te puedo ayudar mucho porque no lo e usado.

Saludos y suerte.

PD: Que es exactamente tu proyecto ?


----------



## BKAR (Ago 15, 2011)

Existen Integrados Puente H para el Giro de Motores
L293 Y L297 el primero puede suministrar 700ma y el segundo poco mas de 1A
asi te evitarías usar Relays


----------



## soerok (Ago 15, 2011)

Sip, pero por su sencilles y costo prefiero los reles, en cambio si lo que necesitas es controlar un motor PAP, ahi si necesitas uno integrado de a fuerzas ya que los pulsos son super rápidos, hay cosas para cada aplicación, todo depende de que tanto quiera invertir en su proyecto.

PD: el L297 no es un puente H, es un controlador para motor PAP, creo que quisiste decir L298 y es de 2A

Saludos.


----------



## BKAR (Ago 15, 2011)

Me Disculpo.. tienes razón soerok el otro es el L298

me quio del titulo dice:
*carrito* controlado...
supongo que con los integrados basta y sobra, ademas podrías ahorrar valioso espacio
bueno aver que dice nuestro amigo silver
pd: cada integrado controla maximo 2 motores


----------



## silver (Ago 17, 2011)

pues delos integrados ia lo abia pensado pero se iso un poco costso adems de que no me salia conesto por ello opte por los relevadores y gracias por el aporte SOEROK e igual ati BKAR puesto que los puente "H" son buenos, de lo que trata my proyecto es que tiene quecaminar recto por detrminado tiempo y despues dar vuelta ya sea ala derecha o ala izquierda para continua con su camio.

de esta manera manera mantener  los pulsos para estos, ademas de tener la opion de ser manipulado por control remoto  ahora mi duda es sobre el control remoto co le puedo aser con el puero control y lo del pic para que mantenga las dos salidas altas al mismo tiempo.


----------



## BKAR (Ago 18, 2011)

he visto que lo hacen con:
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Comunicación_inalámbrica_entre_PICs
pero son un poco caros,
claro también hay otras alternativas, 
busca en el foro


----------

